

New drupal.org is live. - skbohra123
http://www.drupal.org

======
hkuo
The redesign is fantastic! And while I miss having that blue character dude
always in the upper left, I think it's the right move for then to move away
from the character from a branding perspective. That dude gave a bit of a cool
underground underdog type feel, which I loved, but simplifying their brand I
think will allow them to step up on a broader plateau.

------
sybreon
Does anyone know the name of the new theme and if it is available for download
on the site?

~~~
greggles
It's internally referred to as "bluecheese" and it's not available for
download. The standard practice adopted when the first theme was launched and
reconfirmed in the redesign is that the current drupal.org theme is reserved
for use on drupal.org in order to protect the brand.

The IP history of the previous theme makes it unlikely that it will be
released, but it's unlikely anyone wanted it at this point anyway.

------
jaspero
Very clean site. The new logo is cool. Pages open pretty fast. I am impressed!

